# Got a new fish today



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

A new Volitans lionfish. The lfs called it a Black Volitans. Not sure exactly where it came from. It does have very dark coloring.

We were worried how the Queen Trigger would react to it, but after he was stung in the mouth by the lionfish, it's all good now.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice-Looks like a beauty...


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

very nice lion man, thats the same guy I have, and I named mine batman, u will love this fish, I have mine with a black trigger and no problems, just keep the beast fed. otherwise fish will turn up missing. He will never deny food, and has a huge appetite. so just like an oscar when u wal up to the tank he will be like "food"?! And after eating he will turn back to his corner where he will probally hang upside down and figest his food. Hence batman. I love this fish, only problem is moving him from tank to tank... lol he has sharp venomous [email protected] I've posted some prior http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...5&hl=batman


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> I've posted some prior


Nice fish, I really like that last photo, thanks.

Welllll....things didn't go so good after the trigger got curious last night, even though we made sure he was well fed when the lion was introduced. They were cool for a while, but then the trigger was after the lion relentlessly. The lionfish is very fast, but the trigger kept going after his spines.

This morning things seem to have calmed down. The trigger is giving the lion a little extra room, but the lion is always on alert.

We knew the temperment of these fish going into this, especially the queen. I am hoping that when the queen gets bigger and we have to move it to a larger tank that is tolerant of other fish, but that remains to be seen.

There was a lot of this....









The queen has the spine in his mouth!









and a lot of this.


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

Sweet fish man. 
Today the triggers mouth was swollen pretty bad from the stings...but hey thats what melafix is for. Also the Lions spines are stripped on the tips because of the Queen attacking it.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

thanx for the love on my lion, I didnt realize how big the trigger was until I saw one of the last pics.. wow.. I would always think of a lion being more dominent. in the wild they stay in the reef, even when huge groupers are trying to get the lion out of his hunting area. Keep us posted on your lion


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice fish man.
Guess the trigger fish is gonna stay away fo awhile.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acb said:


> Sweet fish man.
> Today the triggers mouth was swollen pretty bad from the stings...but hey thats what melafix is for. Also the Lions spines are stripped on the tips because of the Queen attacking it.


you dont see that situation as being a problem?

the trigger wont learn and will just nip and nip and nip and youll have one unhappy stressed out lion


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

nismo is right eventually the lion will die.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

keep them well feed..it can work out..i've gotten the both species to live together..but its a risk in the making..if you see damage keep occur to the lion you might have to take it back..keep an eye on it..


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

No, Nismo and Welsher were right. We knew there could be big trouble if not now then later. Well, it was now. The trigger left the lion alone for a bit, then he was right back at him. He was stressin the lionfish big time, so we put up a divider a few days ago. The trigger is a very intelligent fish, and he got better at harrasing the lionfish. It comes down to the individual fish, and these guys cannot be together. Just a good excuse to set-up the 90 as a salt tank and separate them.

It is not really a matter of keeping them well fed. The trigger was fed more than normal, but he will do anything to keep food from the lionfish. The queen trigger is a fish that we will keep long term-even if it has to live by itself. It is a beautiful fish.


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

beautiful fish none the less.


----------

